# New



## MikeS (May 28, 2009)

Hi All I am Mike and I scare kids in Grand Junction Colorado.Looking forward to Halloween already, wife isn't Ha Ha


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's the way it is..LOL

Welcome to HauntForum MikeS!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome Mike! You'll like it here!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Mike, and welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Mike. There's always room for one more here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Mike


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Scaring kids, love it!! Hello and welcome to a great forum!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Haunt Forum, Mike... get your wife to join the forum with you, and see if that will get her in the "spirit" !!!

Glad you are here!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey MikeS welcome!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Mike, you'll love it on here!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You'll find alot of ideas here.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I hope you like it here Mike. IMHO this the best forum for haunters. Good people and a great color scheme (not just gray like all those other forums).


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mike


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya & Welcome!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Good to have you at Haunt Forum. Mix and mingle nicely with the rest of the inmates


----------

